# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Normas para el etiquetado: ¿Cuáles son?

## Dinasti2

*He estado tratando de saber cuáles son los requerimientos para poder sacar al mercado mi producto, busque en muchas páginas de internet y pedí recomendaciones de varias empresas pero ninguno me ofrecía la ayuda necesaria para poder sacar mi producto. Hasta que entre a una página en donde me platicaron de varias normas y lineamientos que se revisan para poder sacar un producto al mercado. Si están teniendo problemas con los lineamientos para sacar su producto, vean la página de:* Normas para el etiquetado: ¿Cuáles son? | MegalabelTemas similares: ¿QUE TIPO DE EMPRESA CONVIENE PARA MI NEGOCIO? ¿NATURAL O JURIDCA? ¿CUALES SON LOS EFECTOS TRIBUTARIOS? Artículo: Indecopi presenta proyecto de norma para etiquetado de grasas trans Artículo: Minag: etiquetado de productos transgénicos será obligatorio para que consumidores decidan si los compran Artículo: Proyecto para armonizar etiquetado en países andinos avanza con propuestas de reglamentos técnicos El "aromo", un arbusto necesario, muy utilizado y de mantenimiento complicado. ¿Cuales son los costos reales para su mantenimiento?

----------

